# Jackrabbits...reports from the field?



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking to make the first trip of 2018 to our honey hole in a couple of weeks, wondering if anyone has been out this year yet and if so what are your impressions on Jack populations?

It seems the peak of the cycle was about 2 years ago in our spot with a notable decline observed last year (partially due to the flood of snow runoff we had on one of the weekends we went out). I'm expecting an even more dramatic decline this year due to the long, hot summer we had in UT.

Any thoughts? anyone seeing good numbers or are you experiencing the same decline as we are?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I was planning on going out last weekend with Chaser, but things didn't work out and we didn't get to go hunt jacks.

But I spoke with a friend today who went to a spot that I suggested in Juab County and he said there were a lot of rabbits out but a lot of them got up and ran so far out that he couldn't take a shot with his shotgun. So he went back to his truck and took his rifle out and managed to get one rabbit at about 100 yards. Said most others were running at 150+ yards before he even saw them.

Sounds like the area has been hunted hard already.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, we get this a lot where we go as well. Sometimes the bunnies have such a big lead on you that you can't get a shot within range.

Good to hear that the populations are ok though. Maybe we'll have to find them in the briars again where they like to hide until you step on them...guess I better wear my thorn chaps.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

We used to take a group out and make a big circle, then slowly close the circle in and shoot the jacks when they ran out of the circle. Shotguns only. Seems like we had to have about 20 people to do it though. I think it was an old Indian technique and clubs were used.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

HighNDry said:


> We used to take a group out and make a big circle, then slowly close the circle in and shoot the jacks when they ran out of the circle. Shotguns only. Seems like we had to have about 20 people to do it though. I think it was an old Indian technique and clubs were used.


I could see this going horribly wrong....unless clubs were the only thing used.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A lot of bunnies in Sanpete and Iron Counties.....;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jack rabbits are scarce in the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Jack rabbits are scarce in the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah.
> 
> .


Uh..yeah..thanks to you and your brother. It should swing back up for next fall :mrgreen:


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

*bunny*

I have been out a couple times this year and have seen a bunch but like everyone is saying they are skittish and are either taking off quick or not moving at all and letting you pass which makes them very hard to find with the sporadic snow and lack there of...

.223 if you can get them to run and stop
410 or shotgun if you can get close enough

I still haven't bagged one this year...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> I could see this going horribly wrong....unless clubs were the only thing used.


A vision of a circular firing squad keeps playing over and over in my mind. 8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Jack rabbits are scarce in the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah.
> 
> .


Uh goob, check your freezer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Circular hunt actually worked great. The rule that you could only shoot outside the circle made it so you were never shooting toward anyone. Only shotguns allowed.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Been out in the desert 3 times and have seen 2 rabbits high tailing it to the next county. A few tracks here and there, but not many.

I've seen 3 different rabbits in my front yard the last couple of days. City limits. :-?

.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Been out in the desert 3 times and have seen 2 rabbits high tailing it to the next county. A few tracks here and there, but not many.
> 
> I've seen 3 different rabbits in my front yard the last couple of days. City limits. :-?
> 
> .


 Were they black and whit??? My pen was left open, and I'm looking for them. -BaHa!-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> Were they black and whit??? My pen was left open, and I'm looking for them. -BaHa!-


Last winter I was taking the kids to a birthday party at a bowling alley and saw a couple black and white rabbits hopping around the parking lot. Super random.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Saw two to-day. 

I think cows ate all the others.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Rabbits are getting scares now that Heffner past.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Went today. It sucked. End of story.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Went today. It sucked. End of story.


I know the feeling. Finally found one the other day. ONE.

.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> Went today. It sucked. End of story.


The weather was great though!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, perfect weather. Saw one jack but he got away.

Do not think I’ll be going back out there until next year...just too far to travel to see one lowly rabbit.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Went out once again today. I never learn a lesson. Completely new area that looked good. Saw one rabbit.

I did run across a live bobcat caught in a trap. For a minute, I thought about putting the thing out of its misery, but I kept moving. Not sure if its even legal to do so. Didn't look like any fresh human sign for the last while, but I assumed somebody would be by soon to check their set up.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't you all know the rabbits are not out in the field this time of year? They are busy making this year's Easter eggs! Here is the proof...


----------

